# New Set-Up (Progress Thread)



## StonedFish (May 4, 2019)

Hey everyone,

Super excited about my new set up thought I'd do kind of a progress thread for myself and anyone to see...

Starting with the knowledge that I have now, I will only continue to grow and become more educated. I know I have a lot to learn.

My goal is to get shredded and strong as F***....So, I will need as much help and knowledge as I can get, please suggest and advise. 

*Measurements
*I'm 5'7" starting at 139.5 Lbs.
Neck: ~15 in
Waist: ~30.75 in
Hips: ~28.5 in
Arms: 13 inches flexed. ( need to double these noodles )

I'm currently benching about 130 5times.
and squat 100lb about 5 times. These are sort of estimated right now, because I'm starting out easy to prevent injury, and perfecting form

The Plan:

*Workout*
Day 1: Bench, Weighted Pullup, Abs
Day 2: Squat, Barbell Shoulder Press, Abs
Day 3: Deadlift, Bench, Weighted Pullup

MMA once or twice a week.

*Nutrition
*60% Carb, 0.8g to 1g per lb body weight Protein, 10% Fats
From (primarily) home cooked clean sources, meats, veggies, fruits, grains, groats etc...

I plan to surplus my daily caloric intake 200-500 calories. In hopes that I don't put on too much fat...because I can do that quickly, muscle is the hard part....

Fast food if at all would include subway, panda express, or in-n-out, 
But I would budget it in for my macros.

Anyways, here's a couple images, first of my exciting new set up. Second of my starting point.






PS: Any tips on weighted pullups? For now, I'm just throwing weights in a hiking back pack.


----------



## Jin (May 4, 2019)

You are including a push barbell exercise everyday. Drop the bench from day 3 IMO. 

You’ve nailed all the movements that are critical for mass. 

Good luck keeping fat at 10% 
I wouldn’t worry about going over. Total calories are the most important factor. Track your calories and make sure you are +300 calories over your TDEE. Every. Single. Day. 

3 sessions of training a week?


----------



## StonedFish (May 4, 2019)

Jin said:


> You are including a push barbell exercise everyday. Drop the bench from day 3 IMO.
> 
> You’ve nailed all the movements that are critical for mass.
> 
> ...




Thank you, and yeah 3 training sessions... Currently my schedule looks like, Monday(MMA), Tuesday(Lift), Thursday(Lift), Friday(MMA), Sunday(Lift)

Currently I get sore as F*** from MMA, hopefully that'll go away with more lifting progress, then I could lift on days that I do MMA.

I just know how important rest is, so I try to give muscles groups a days rest.


----------



## Viduus (May 4, 2019)

Throw more protein in there. If even suggest adding Cleans to the mix.


----------



## Uncle manny (May 4, 2019)

Bench/ barbell rows
Squats/ OHP
Deadlifts/ pull ups 

thats how i’d tweak it throwing in the bb rows but it’s up to you. You have the right idea, start with the basic compounds and then start adding in accessory movements and changing up the split as you progress.


----------



## CJ (May 4, 2019)

I love Manny's idea to add in the BB Rows. 

Start with basic linear progression, add 5lbs/2kg to the bar each week. Do that for as long as you can, with decent form. 

Eat you little shit! :32 (18):


----------



## Gibsonator (May 4, 2019)

good luck on your journey, all I'd like to add is that if your goal is to get "shredded as f***" you may want to throw out that bullshit fast food all together. You will learn now or later that whether you want to get shredded or huge or stong as f*** this will all come down to your diet, peds or not, so get ahead of the game and make that your main focus


----------



## Long (May 4, 2019)

Keep a notebook (actual pen and paper) for both your daily workouts and your food. Mark down things like "go up 5lbs on bench press" and "had a cold couldn't finish set", keep your daily weight. This let's you see both short and long term everything that is going on. 

You will have "cycles" of gains, loss and plateaus. Most of the people here from what I have seen are extremely knowledgeable and if you can come at them with ALL variables they can help you out.

Most importantly when it all gets depressing and you aren't seeing the gains you want...

Take a day off, and remember shit does not happen over night.  Good luck busting skulls.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 4, 2019)

Uncle manny said:


> Bench/ barbell rows
> Squats/ OHP


 these are my favorite


----------



## StonedFish (May 5, 2019)

Long said:


> Keep a notebook (actual pen and paper) for both your daily workouts and your food. Mark down things like "go up 5lbs on bench press" and "had a cold couldn't finish set", keep your daily weight. This let's you see both short and long term everything that is going on.
> 
> You will have "cycles" of gains, loss and plateaus. Most of the people here from what I have seen are extremely knowledgeable and if you can come at them with ALL variables they can help you out.
> 
> ...


I'm currently using a modified excel workbook to track my lifts. 
And adding weight every session is my goals

Doesn't track food, but I use Samsung health or myfitnesspal for its database

I put pictures of my tracker. Let me know what you think or if you have a better workbook.

I'm happy to share this template with anyone.


----------



## StonedFish (May 5, 2019)

My post workout.

So I've decided to eat 1 bag of edamame with sea salt immediately after workout session

Apparantly they're loaded with all 9(?) Essential amino acids.

I will probably follow this up with a healthy well balanced meal [subway??  ], to keep my calorie surplus

Thoughts, comments?


----------



## CJ (May 5, 2019)

Add a steak(ALL the essential aminos) and some rice(fuel for workouts and muscle building) to that rabbit food.


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2019)

As a Japanophile I applaud you eating edamame.

Go with the steak.

And eat the edamame on the side.


----------



## StonedFish (May 7, 2019)

Update...

142.8 lbs.

After oatmeal + blueberries
And after morning shits

Added 5 lbs to the last set of each workout.

Horrible shoulder pain during overhead bb press

Stuck to my.routine, and maintained at least a 200 calorie surplus.

Wondering how I gained that 3 lbs.
Could it be water weight?
I went to MMA yesterday and sweat a shit ton... not sure if its water weight.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 7, 2019)

you gained the 3 lbs by joining ugbb, all new members gain a minimum of 3lb lean muscle mass due to the highly anabolic nature of our conversations.


----------



## StonedFish (May 7, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> you gained the 3 lbs by joining ugbb, all new members gain a minimum of 3lb lean muscle mass due to the highly anabolic nature of our conversations.


Ohhhh makes sense, I knew this was a good place


----------



## Long (May 7, 2019)

StonedFish said:


> Horrible shoulder pain during overhead bb press



Switch to dumbbells.


----------



## snake (May 8, 2019)

StonedFish said:


> The Plan:
> 
> *Workout*
> Day 1: Bench, Weighted Pullup, Abs
> ...





StonedFish said:


> Horrible shoulder pain during overhead bb press



I didn't want to jump in right away but you should consider moving the shoulder work to your bench day.

Day 1: Bench, DB shoulder presses, Abs
Day 2: Squat, Abs
Day 3: Deadlift, Pull ups, biceps.


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2019)

If it hurts don’t do it. 

I had to take 5 months with no direct bicep work and no bench/dumbbell presses.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 8, 2019)

You have alot to learn but you have come to the right place.


----------



## St0ked (May 8, 2019)

Welcome to the club. EAT EAT EAT.


----------



## The Tater (May 8, 2019)

That looks like a good start. It starts with taking the first step.

I echo a lot of the same sentiments already expressed here. I am a relative noob after a long hiatus but tracking your workouts and calories religiously is the only way to really measure progress. I do mainly dumbbell presses to relieve my shoulder of some of the pressure and I feel it makes me stronger. You will continue to find what works for you, program wise, but I caution you to make small incremental changes until you can wrap your head around what really works for you. Hopping from one program to the other and not giving it time to show you results will only demotivate you.

Take the wins, even the small ones and celebrate them.

Take pics weekly too.

Rock on dude!


----------

